# Glasurit pro primer?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

has anyone used it? it says it can be spray on bare metal? thanks andy


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

try it 

best way to find out things in all fairness. alot of people like lechler green ti primer but i hate the stuff with a passion. i would much rather use the robelro or maxmayer high builds as they build higher and actually go on alot smoother.

its all down to personal choice at the end of the day


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

andyrst said:


> has anyone used it? it says it can be spray on bare metal? thanks andy


A lot of 2K primers can be applied directly to bare metal now without the need for an etch... As has been said just giving it a go is your best bet... Personally I just use cheap primer, never found expensive primers to be any better.... Possibly slightly higher build but it can be countered by simply putting on more of the cheap stuff...


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes can be sprayed straight onto baremetal. But I always tend to still give it a light coat of etch. Goes on well and lays down nice, only down side is it goes off rock solid solid and can take a while to rub down. I tend to stick to spies hecker flows out well and is easy to flat down and probably not much difference in price.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Debeer primer is a great primer too !


I am on same boat as andy a light coat of etch let flash off and on with 2k ....But if its DTM primer just apply straight to metal .


The issue with a lot of newer painters is they hammer it on ...se it going matt and wak another heavy coat on ...this then melts further into the first undried layer ...creating loads of issues 

the key is extend your flash times if using it as a high build ..... this way each layer sits on top but still giving chemical bond and a high build !


Bit off subject but may help others


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

mr paint said:


> Debeer primer is a great primer too !
> 
> I am on same boat as andy a light coat of etch let flash off and on with 2k ....But if its DTM primer just apply straight to metal .
> 
> ...


Thats some good advise there. i wont lie i have done this an would say thats why i get so much sinkage, thanks


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I would rather reskim a repair again than flood **** loads of primer on as the least primer you put on the quicker it dries but also you can have it thinner so will have less texture and you will have to sand less off too.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

With you on that carl ! only time I do full on high build is full panel skim ! 

usually only mix as a sanding surfacer....


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

andyrst said:


> Thats some good advise there. i wont lie i have done this an would say thats why i get so much sinkage, thanks


Painting is all about solvent release ! you trap that at any stage ...might look good to start but give it time ! it wants out and WILL get out !

Time is the key !

How do I know ..... I am same as everyone ...I learn from my mistakes and not scared to share with others !

Tommy


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As i once read from a painter your
always in the sh1t ....
Its the depth that varies !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> Debeer primer is a great primer too !
> 
> I am on same boat as andy a light coat of etch let flash off and on with 2k ....But if its DTM primer just apply straight to metal .
> 
> ...


Your not wrong there mate times I've seen people not let it flash off properly and hammer more coats on then infa-red it straight away then they wonder why its blistered then start blocking it before its even cooled down. 
I tend to prime stuff last thing at night leave over night and flat the next day, I know its not always possible as alot of bodyshops now want quantity over quality and fastest turn round possible. Even worse if your on bonus as quicker you get it done more bonus you'll make time on jobs now is not realistic really which is why I got away from mainstream bodyshops and moved to where they would rather a job is right first time and done correctly without the need to feel pressured into getting it done as quick as possible.


----------

